# The Worst News You Could Ever Come To Realize!?!



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

*Another Why Me Deer Story....Again Why Me*

About 20 minutes ago driving home from work I'm doing 35 on a straight road about 1000 feet from my house, this deer starts coming full speed towards my passenger door panel. Of course my first instinct was to hit the brakes well that might have been the wrong thing to do I should have hit the gas, actually I shouldn't have been there ERRR I hate deers  right now I'm shaking frantically, anyways I hit the brakes it comes plowing through my passenger window, well it didn't come in but tried to. The window breaks my mirror has no glass there is 3 dents in my door one in front of the rear tire, glass all over the inside of my car, the leather is torn in a few places from either me moving on top of it till i got home or the impact, and there are small paint chips on hood. 
After it happened I was completely out of it couldn't even think straight I just pulled into my closest neighbors and rang their doorbell (stupid move now that I think of it), but they were very nice and offered a cigarette lighter dust buster, but I couldn't get the thing to open from all the glass  As far as the deer it ran off, next year I'm signing up for deer season for the first time by the way. Secondly how much do you think this is going to run me??? Will the paint look the same when the replace the door or maybe pop the dents out I don't know?!?! What about the leather do they re-apply or give you a whole new seat? I want this thing to look BRAND NEW. Some of you know how anal I am about having an extremely clean car, like most of you are. This will never be the same I keep telling myself that in the back of my head... I know I'm out 500 bucks also for comprehensive insurance, but my insurance won't go up for this right???? I did have enough stress just driving the car period...now this. About pictures I'm going to have to take some tomorrow, my dad took the digital to Lackawanna for a band competition my brother is in. Can you tell im mentally not right now??? The reality I think still hasn't dawn on me yet that the car was hit. This post is actually releaving some stress, I'll probably get some replies about me taking it too hard, but this is my first bimmer so I'm taking it alittle at heart. Anyways I'm going to close up this post saying what I could have done to prevent this. 1) didn't drive the car all week except for today, why didn't they hit my beater car? (84 rust bucket bonneville) 2) why did I stop at Riteaid for Vicks Cold Medicine, this wouldn't have happened. 3) why me?

God Bless you all, I pray that none of you have to go through this.
I'll keep you posted


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

Rufus330Ci-

It might seem bad now, but remember this: it's *only* a car, even if it is a BMW. Consider yourself lucky that you were not injured...or worse.

With the right body shop, you will never know anything had even happened. And in 20 years you won't give a rat's a**.

Although I know you are shook up right now, a car being hit by a deer is not, "The Worst News You Could Ever Come To Realize"---at least not with everything going on in the world right now.

Get a good nights sleep and take care of things in the morning. I hope you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I guess the thread name is alittle rough, but even now after hour later I feel alittle better it doesn't look as bad as I stare in denial. Your right its only a car, does mean alot more then that to only me, but your right. I hope your right about the body shop, don't they repair that at BMW?!?! I don't feel like taking it to a local place.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Sorry to hear man!! that really sux.

I know it doesn’t help much now how you are feeling but the body shop was able to repair my car like new (with $15k of insurance money) after I tagged the bridge.

Also, AYN took out a deer the first day he had his car from the dealer, so it does happen.

Don't second guess yourself; you can't go around planning the past


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

15,000?!?!?! Dang thats salty. I'm actually suprised how well the door held up to such a heavy dear doing a good full out run towards the car. Really there is a dent by the door handle and one alittle back past that that might pop out I don't know its centered right by the distinctive crease in the body panels that bmw uses. I got foot marks down below pretty deep maybe a buff here and there and a bunch of glass chips on the side of the hood and looks like body was also thrown towards the rear coupe window I can see rub. All that should be a sinch to fix I'm worried about the leather, do they give you a new seat or will they fix the cut and how? A couple in the headrest, one on the side bulster. I'm hoping the glass didn't scratch the wood trim. Apologize for the detail, I really am calming down, I should be in bed by 4. :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Rufus! Good to hear that you are OK. Of course, your car can be fixed - if the deer would have come through your windshield, fixing YOU would be a different story!

Around 250 people a year are killed or severely injured in Finland because of moose collisions. The mass of a moose that is 1 meter off the ground easily clears the hood line of any car (SUV being one exception), and when you hit one of those at any speed, you get 300kg of moose breeching the passenger area. Not good.

Moose accidents are so "popular" here that car insurance companies often require that you have additional moose collision insurance; I have it due to my rural drive to work.

Anyway, no hijack intended! I hope that you get your wits back soon and can begin the process of getting your 330ci repaired.

Patrick


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow Ruf that really stinks 

Glad that you were in no way injured. I'm sure things will be fiexed so they are good as new. 

Dare I ask for pics :dunno: :eeps:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

As far as cost, should just amount to your deductible if you have insurance, and, I'm not even sure about deer, maybe covered under comprehensive rather than collision and may be a different (lower) deductible. As far as looking like new, that's the job of the insurance company. You do not have to accept anything less than what you had prior to the accident and it will be the insurance company's obligation to make it so. That's what you pay the premiums for.

P.S. Worst news I could ever come to realize would probably be the death or impending death of someone close to me or myself. Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Damn Man that sucks!!!! Glad your ok though!!!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Rufus, glad to hear that you are ok. I know how you feel, I was hit in my last car, not by a deer, but by a broken brake rotor from a truck when I was going 75 MPH. The impact to my hood and glass was tremendous. If I was going any faster, I would have been dead. I could push my finger thru the windshield where the rotor hit and it was right at head level. My car was fixed and looked as new as the day I picked it up. The insurance company covered it under comprehensive (lower deductible) and my rates didn't go up. I believe as long as the payout by the insurance company is less than $1000, your rates will stay the same.

After the car is fixed up, you won't be able to tell it was ever damaged. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Here is one shot I took last night around 3am. It doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

At the risk of being flamed, that is damn minor damage. And taken in view of your subject line, it's almost laughably minor. That can be fixed wasily and cheaply. Hell, that doesn't even look like $1000 worth of damage.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Hey, cut the guy a little slack. We all know how obsessed many of us are about keeping our cars in immaculate condition.

I had a similar experience some years ago. I was sitting in the back seat of my parents car, driving southbound on a road heading to Augusta, Maine. It was this time of year, so you could see far into the woods. Looking out my window (right, rear side), I can see this Grouse flying towards us (Grouse=wild chicken). Grouse like to fly low, very fast, and are dumber than doornails. Anyway, judging it's trajectory, I can see this one is on an intercept course with us. So I say, "Hey, Dad, slow up or down a bit so this bird won't hit us". Of course he looks at the road ahead, and says "What? What bird?" Well, no, it's on...too late..

WHAM!! The thing clocks my door with an amazing impact, complete with a cloud of feathers. I look out the rear window, and the thing is spinning in the air like a helicopter. Then it seemed to snap out of it, and continued flying right back into the woods in the opposite direction like it all never happened.

When I stopped laughing, I explained what had happened, because both my parents wanted to know what the heck that noise was. They didn't believe me. So when we pulled over for gas later in the day, we looked at the door, and there was a good size dent, completed bird drool and some feathers stuck to it.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Well after the night of sleep I feel alot better about the situation. I thank you all again for your stories and support to calm my nerves  An appraiser from Deerbrook Insurance (go figure on the name...) is coming over tomorrow to appraise. Now that I look over the bents again im dumbfounded by how that heavy dear didn't destroy that door at the speed he was traveling. Just another reason why I'll be buying the safest vehicle on the road again and again for my next purchase. I'll fill you guys in when I find out the final cost, I do have a 500 deductible though I gotta dish out.. Here is another angle shot that shows the biggest dent.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Topaz curse strikes again... glad to hear you made it safely Rufus!


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

The 6 coats of Zaino saved me Alee :bigpimp:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Hell, that doesn't even look like $1000 worth of damage. *


How do you figure? I bet it's about $3000 or so. 2 new panels, repaint, new window, new mirror, and maybe a few small items here and there.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *Topaz curse strikes again... glad to hear you made it safely Rufus! *


I officially call an end to this curse  

With that said, Rufus, I am really sorry to hear that, luckily your ok and the car doesn't have *that* much damage though I know how crazy I get from just a door ding

Lucky for you this didn't happen to your car


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I officially call an end to this curse
> 
> *


Curse back on effective tomorrow at 10:30 a.m. :yikes:  :eeps:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

TD said:


> *At the risk of being flamed, that is damn minor damage. And taken in view of your subject line, it's almost laughably minor. That can be fixed wasily and cheaply. Hell, that doesn't even look like $1000 worth of damage. *


I'm sorry it happened but the damage is fairly minor. Dent Wizard can get those dents out no problem. Window and rear view mirror glas can be replaced. Doors will need to be reshot. Probably more than $1000 but not a huge expense.

Of course we gotta factor in a new set of undies for Rufus.. 

Sorry it happened man


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

hey man im not trying to be a bad person but insurance people are ass holes. Just claim your car was parked and someone tryed to break in. Looks like a 2500 plus fixing account with labor to me. Insurance people are assholes just lie and say someone tried to break in. IM sorry guys but sometimes you got to lie , i doubt you want to pay 3k. I doubt you got "deer protection" under you insurance, i don't think it exists. That's what i would do.

Well im really happy your ok and yes, it's just a car. Incidents like this happen but your lucky nothing happened to you.Good luck and take care, keep us posted


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

bmwlover said:


> *hey man im not trying to be a bad person but insurance people are ass holes. Just claim your car was parked and someone tryed to break in. Looks like a 2500 plus fixing account with labor to me. Insurance people are assholes just lie and say someone tried to break in. IM sorry guys but sometimes you got to lie , i doubt you want to pay 3k. I doubt you got "deer protection" under you insurance, i don't think it exists. That's what i would do.
> 
> *


Great advice!  You'll be going far in this world.


----------



## LDPosse (Jul 25, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Where 'bouts do you live?
> 
> ...


We're out here in Central PA, not too far from Harrisburg and Hershey. The deer out here are awful, especially this time of year. I rarely make the 2 mile trip from my place to rufus's after dark without seeing a deer, and on some occasions I've seen packs of 10 or more!

I drive my beater colt vista most of the time, I don't want to "sacrafice" one of my nice cars to some deer!

Hey rufus - at least we got the 'ole bonny up and running, right? Let me know how you make out with the ins. co!


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

one thing to watch out for is the door repair, make sure its done right. Since looks like it will be taken apart, make sure the autobody shop knows how to do it...otherwise "door rattles" might occur. Best of luck!!


----------



## bmwlover (Nov 9, 2002)

I would really like it if you kept your comments to yourself JOHNLEW, unless you got something nice to say don't say it.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

bmwlover said:


> *I would really like it if you kept your comments to yourself JOHNLEW, unless you got something nice to say don't say it. *


Encouraging insurance fraud is not exactly something "nice" either. There is absolutely no reason to EVER do what you suggested. :tsk:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

bmwlover said:


> *I would really like it if you kept your comments to yourself JOHNLEW, unless you got something nice to say don't say it. *


I agree with Al and John. That was possibly the single most idiotic piece of advice I have ever read. Might be time to smarten up...

Hey Rufus, sorry about your car but glad you're ok.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

bmwlover said:


> *I would really like it if you kept your comments to yourself JOHNLEW, unless you got something nice to say don't say it. *


You can't be serious. You suggest that the guy commit insurance fraud, which raises the rest of our rates as much as "the asshole agents" as you so nicely put it, not to mention that it is illegal, and you ask John to keep his comments to himself??

If he has collision and comprehensive insurance then hitting a deer is covered. No claims adjuster in the world would look at that damage and believe it was from someone trying to break in to the car.

John was right...you have a great future ahead of you.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Rufus, if you're in a "deer area" this type of incident is all too common. I ran a fleet motorpool in the upper midwest and the greatest single type accidents were caused by deer. We ended up installing deer "whistles" on every vehicle and this reduced the number of accidents significantly. Take a look at Deer Whistles for one company who offers these. Nothing is foof proof but if you live in "deer country" it will sure help.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Deer Whistle didn't think of that. I definitely told the adjuster it was a deer, not theft.... I got all the glass cleaned up and I took notes on ALL the damages. Door panel, behind door panel, front chips on hood from glass shatter, headliner cut marks by sunroof, a pillar has cuts, passenger headrest leather tear, drivers side bolster tear, woodtrim around shifter has marks, cuts in black around a/c controls, back seats have little cuts in various places, chrome trim around window was dug into and also the black vertical plastic between side windows, lastly painted surface between side and rear window is scuffed topaz. Oh and of course window and passenger mirror. There is also glass in the compartment areas that I can't get the ashtray one open  As far as problems it looks like I got more inside then maybe outside. I just the insurance company is as picky as I am because I want it right! I'm still waiting for a call from my adjuster. I'm going to drive the car the body shop tomorrow where the certified bmw guy can talk to the adjuster to make sure we got the "right" cost. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

> *I'm going to drive the car the body shop tomorrow where the certified bmw guy can talk to the adjuster to make sure we got the "right" cost. I'll keep you posted.*




Thanks for the update! The whole thing sounds like one big pain in the ....


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

beauport said:


> *Rufus, if you're in a "deer area" this type of incident is all too common. I ran a fleet motorpool in the upper midwest and the greatest single type accidents were caused by deer. We ended up installing deer "whistles" on every vehicle and this reduced the number of accidents significantly. Take a look at Deer Whistles for one company who offers these. Nothing is foof proof but if you live in "deer country" it will sure help. *


Did you notice a reduction in deer collisions as a result?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I almost nailed 3 deer in a two week span...I'll post a pic of one of the perpetrators standing in my back yard when I get home.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Adrian 330Ci'01 said:


> *
> 
> Did you notice a reduction in deer collisions as a result? *


Yes, we did. BUT, having said that, we also formally notifiied all the drivers of the cars that the whistles were installed and that the whistles should prevent a deer from running out into the road. Having over 450 cars in the fleet it was impossible to determine how many deer actually caused these accidents and I believe many were blamed on deer but were the driver's fault since in many instances the deer ran off.
Rufus, we believe you..............


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I know you do, if not I got plenty of deer hair to prove it :bigpimp:


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

beauport said:


> *
> 
> Yes, we did. BUT, having said that, we also formally notifiied all the drivers of the cars that the whistles were installed and that the whistles should prevent a deer from running out into the road. Having over 450 cars in the fleet it was impossible to determine how many deer actually caused these accidents and I believe many were blamed on deer but were the driver's fault since in many instances the deer ran off.
> Rufus, we believe you.............. *


Damn! Is there no scientific rigour anymore?!?

Thanks Beauport! Especially for noting the sampling bias!

Cheers.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Adrian 330Ci'01 said:


> *
> 
> Damn! Is there no scientific rigour anymore?!?
> 
> ...


 :lmao:

Installing the whistles wasn't done to verify the whistle's efficacy. Since the "target audience" was a group of young, mostly male, military recruiters, average age 21-26, letting them "know" that we knew the whistles were installed hopefully served dual purpose, chase the deer away and, look much more closely to those accidents where the deer "ran away" As I mentioned, the "deer" accidents did drop significantly. Why? "fraid I'm a bit short on the scientific rigour.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

The car is at the body shop now. He analysed it. New door....... replacing most of the wood trim. Repairing all the leather. Taking out the back seats to get the glass out of the rear vents by the deck. They're going to repaint the whole passenger side and the hood completely. New headliner also. He quoted me a rough figure of anywhere from 5-6k, my mouth almost dropped.......... I'll keep you posted. The insurance adjuster is going over to the bodyshop tomorrow.


----------

